# Would you be gay if?



## iDookie (Feb 26, 2008)

So if a guy could suck his own dick,
would he be gay?

It'd be like masterbating, but the fact remains...you're sucking a dick...


I've asked LOTS of people this question.
I can never get a solid yes or no answer =]


----------



## ÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ³Ð°[Å]Ä (Feb 26, 2008)

I think that would be considered gay to intentionally suck a dick for someones pleasure. Maybe not, because your just trying to pleasure yourself. :devil:


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

iDookie said:


> So if a guy could suck his own dick,
> would he be gay?
> 
> It'd be like masterbating, but the fact remains...you're sucking a dick...
> ...



Do you think it would be gay just because other guys have dicks? And you be actualyl sucking one? lol 
thats like saying your gay for masterbating because your touching a dick and other dudes have that. as long as you dont get turned on to another dude your not gay.. lol
***Ya gotta be pretty desperate for some headlol


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

i think i might be gay.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i might be gay.


i knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 26, 2008)

hahahahaha hilarious!!!!


----------



## shamegame (Feb 26, 2008)

I think this would fall under the category of masturbation and not gayness. I mean come on, if you masterbate the traditional way does it mean you go out looking for guys to pick up and give hand jobs to? I hope the answer is no. If the answer is yes, then you have the gayness.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

ron jeremy is gay?


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> ron jeremy is gay?


why do u say that


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> why do u say that


cuz he sucks his own dick lol.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> cuz he sucks his own dick lol.


how is that even possible? i remember when people started that rumor about marilyn manson suckin his own dick 
i dont think its possible lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 26, 2008)

Its definatly possible


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> how is that even possible? i remember when people started that rumor about marilyn manson suckin his own dick
> i dont think its possible lol


 seen him on video dawg, it is possible but not for dick challenged dudes like me haha.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> seen him on video dawg, it is possible but not for dick challenged dudes like me haha.


LOL hahahahhahhahh

nice one


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

yes, it's possible.


start by laying upside down on the couch. put your back and head down where you usually sit and your legs up the back cushions. then just roll your feet towards the floor. keeps doing this daily and before you know it you will have some dick in your mouth. now, i ask you, is that gay?


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 26, 2008)

How to Suck Your Own Dick


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, it's possible.
> 
> 
> start by laying upside down on the couch. put your back and head down where you usually sit and your legs up the back cushions. then just roll your feet towards the floor. keeps doing this daily and before you know it you will have some dick in your mouth. now, i ask you, is that gay?


id rather get head from a female lol sounds like 2 much work


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> How to Suck Your Own Dick


 man that tantric yoga one looks bomb. i am gonna have to switch to bud light.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

you're only gay if you swallow.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

this is a tough question. gay or not?


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you're only gay if you swallow.


LOL YEA! Thats the right answer!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

i was thinking that. if i cant reach then i shouldnt ask my best friend lol.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i was thinking that. if i cant reach then i shouldnt ask my best friend lol.


Lol funny shit


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> Lol funny shit


 hahaha


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 26, 2008)

whats the difference between giving yourself a hand job and giving yourself head? Not much...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

bigbudeddie said:


> whats the difference between giving yourself a hand job and giving yourself head? Not much...




just the dick in your mouth i guess.


----------



## Titania (Feb 26, 2008)

I can, but I don't. I did it once, then I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror while doing it and thought what the FUCK am I doing!


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

Titania said:


> I can, but I don't. I did it once, then I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror while doing it and thought what the FUCK am I doing!


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Redrum (Feb 26, 2008)

iDookie said:


> So if a guy could suck his own dick,
> would he be gay?
> 
> It'd be like masterbating, but the fact remains...you're sucking a dick...
> ...


Should have asked how many of them tried to do it..lol.. count the liars.
Another related question... If you could do this would still sell your soul and get married?

By the way.. I cant reach, It's Gay because I can't reach and if I could, no I would not have sold my soul..lol.. twice now


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 26, 2008)

Titania said:


> I can, but I don't. I did it once, then I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror while doing it and thought what the FUCK am I doing!


LMAO thats fuckin hilarious


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just the dick in your mouth i guess.


Haha wow, i actually laughed out loud on that one, and my roommate looked over at me like I'm retarded.


----------



## bigballin007 (Feb 26, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> how is that even possible? i remember when people started that rumor about marilyn manson suckin his own dick
> i dont think its possible lol


Well I know for a fact that it can be done. I was locked up in prison( for Manufacturing Marijuana) , yes I'm an ex con, well and I got this tall slanky white dude as a cellie. I kept on hearing rumors that he got fired from working in the bakery, because a female correction officer caught him sucking his own shit. Well about a week passed and one night I was trying to get to sleep on my top bunk. The bunk was moving around an alful lot and was keeping me awake, so I looked over the edge of the bunk to see this faggot mother fucker suckin his own dick. Well me being who I am, can't stand faggots, I yelled out on the galery that I caught my cellie sucking his own dick. Everyone was screaming and laughing so hard. Needless to say dude packed his shit and demanded that the CO's place him in protective custody. They took his ass to segragation. 
Thats a true story, so it can be done....
IMO any man who sucks dick is gay, even if it is your own....


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 26, 2008)

bigballin007 said:


> Well I know for a fact that it can be done. I was locked up in prison( for Manufacturing Marijuana) , yes I'm an ex con, well and I got this tall slanky white dude as a cellie. I kept on hearing rumors that he got fired from working in the bakery, because a female correction officer caught him sucking his own shit. Well about a week passed and one night I was trying to get to sleep on my top bunk. The bunk was moving around an alful lot and was keeping me awake, so I looked over the edge of the bunk to see this faggot mother fucker suckin his own dick. Well me being who I am, can't stand faggots, I yelled out on the galery that I caught my cellie sucking his own dick. Everyone was screaming and laughing so hard. Needless to say dude packed his shit and demanded that the CO's place him in protective custody. They took his ass to segragation.
> Thats a true story, so it can be done....
> IMO anyone who sucks dick is gay, even if it is your own....



LOL that shit is funny !!


----------



## bigballin007 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well it was not very funny at the time. I was grossed the fuck out.


----------



## pandabear (Feb 27, 2008)

yea think if the shame you would feel after you busted a nut on you own face after sucking your on dick, gotta be bad for you dignety


----------



## email468 (Feb 27, 2008)

If i could, i would! but i wouldn't respect me in the morning.


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 27, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> how is that even possible? i remember when people started that rumor about marilyn manson suckin his own dick
> i dont think its possible lol


 
marilyn manson removed his two bottom ribs just so he could suck his own cock.!! now thats desperate.


----------



## panhead (Feb 27, 2008)

There is no such thing as half a fag


----------



## pandabear (Feb 27, 2008)

panhead said:


> There is no such thing as half a fag


I wouldnt be so sure panhead


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2008)

bigballin007 said:


> Well I know for a fact that it can be done. I was locked up in prison( for Manufacturing Marijuana) , yes I'm an ex con, well and I got this tall slanky white dude as a cellie. I kept on hearing rumors that he got fired from working in the bakery, because a female correction officer caught him sucking his own shit. Well about a week passed and one night I was trying to get to sleep on my top bunk. The bunk was moving around an alful lot and was keeping me awake, so I looked over the edge of the bunk to see this faggot mother fucker suckin his own dick. Well me being who I am, can't stand faggots, I yelled out on the galery that I caught my cellie sucking his own dick. Everyone was screaming and laughing so hard. Needless to say dude packed his shit and demanded that the CO's place him in protective custody. They took his ass to segragation.
> Thats a true story, so it can be done....
> IMO any man who sucks dick is gay, even if it is your own....




How fucking gross is that ... EWWWWWWWW...


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah that is gross. Sucks you were locked up man! But yes I totally agree, I would have whooped his ass. I would rather just beat off or not do anything than suck a dick. Sick. Ew holy shit then they swallow thier own cum how gross.


----------



## panhead (Feb 28, 2008)

bigballin007 said:


> Well I know for a fact that it can be done. I was locked up in prison( for Manufacturing Marijuana) , yes I'm an ex con


Been there & done that.I'd rather see a dude puffin his own pecker than some of the other shit i saw when i was stretched out.

There were a couple of sissys on my block that set up house like man & wife,just lookin at them 2 made me sick but going by their cell was like a train wreck,ya just had to look,i'd walk by & the sissy wife would be popping zits on the other fag's back or clipping his toe nails,i learned fast that if i didnt want to see them 2 lathering each other up with soap in the shower i had to split as soon as they came in.

Theres nothing worse then rinsing the soap from your face in the shower then opening your eye's & seeing 2 hairy ass men lathering each other up.


----------



## Titania (Feb 28, 2008)

panhead said:


> Been there & done that.I'd rather see a dude puffin his own pecker than some of the other shit i saw when i was stretched out.
> 
> There were a couple of sissys on my block that set up house like man & wife,just lookin at them 2 made me sick but going by their cell was like a train wreck,ya just had to look,i'd walk by & the sissy wife would be popping zits on the other fag's back or clipping his toe nails,i learned fast that if i didnt want to see them 2 lathering each other up with soap in the shower i had to split as soon as they came in.
> 
> Theres nothing worse then rinsing the soap from your face in the shower then opening your eye's & seeing 2 hairy ass men lathering each other up.


 
That was a disturbing read.


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont think it makes you gay per say for sucking your own dick lmao

But I do think its a strong indication that its time to start getting some pussy


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

LION~of~ZION said:


> I dont think it makes you gay per say for sucking your own dick lmao
> 
> But I do think its a strong indication that its time to start getting some
> 
> ...



LOL hahahhahahhaha


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

i just cant fathom or stomach seeing myself in the mirror giving myself a mean hummer. i would be so ashamed i wouldnt be able to chill with my friends just thinking in the back of my mind i was slobbin on my own knob like jenna jameson.


----------



## GerryWanna (Feb 28, 2008)

I would say that person was gay. And very flexible too!


----------



## Farm Friend (Feb 28, 2008)

I will say not gay. It is similar to the tree falling in the forest idea - if no one is there to hear it does it make a sound? SO, same theory applies. If you suck your own dick and no one is there to see it......


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 28, 2008)

Farm Friend said:


> I will say not gay. It is similar to the tree falling in the forest idea - if no one is there to hear it does it make a sound? SO, same theory applies. If you suck your own dick and no one is there to see it......


 creep


----------



## Farm Friend (Feb 28, 2008)

I was just trying to be entertaining - I am a girl anyway so it does not apply....


----------



## email468 (Feb 28, 2008)

sucking your own dick is neither heterosexual or homosexual - it is asexual.

i agree with the other poster who said something like - well if sucking your own dick is gay - wouldn't jacking off be gay also?


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

I watched a guy on webcam suck the head of his cock...I thought it was hot......lol but then again I think really freaky shit is hot....so if you are a closet "i suck my own cock guy" I wanna watch!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 28, 2008)

Farm Friend said:


> I was just trying to be entertaining - I am a girl anyway so it does not apply....


damn, i thought you were a chicken faucker...Farm Friend...j/k.

i say its just trysexual, try it if you want. i cant so i wont.


----------



## email468 (Feb 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I watched a guy on webcam suck the head of his cock...I thought it was hot......lol but then again I think really freaky shit is hot....so if you are a closet "i suck my own cock guy" I wanna watch!!!


if i could suck my own dick i wouldn't be posting so damn much all the time i'd be..... busy


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> pleasee tell me your a chick and not a dude.


Were you worried about me being a chick or a dude when you pmd me asking for my myspace??

Im a beautiful lady like my plant...


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Were you worried about me being a chick or a dude when you pmd me asking for my myspace??
> 
> Im a beautiful lady like my plant...


Lol thank god


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> Lol thank god


You say thank god but before you knew if I was a chick or a dude you sent me a private message wanting my myspace...so did you want to show me you sucking your own cock?


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You say thank god but before you knew if I was a chick or a dude you sent me a private message wanting my myspace...so did you want to show me you sucking your own cock?


What are you talking about? You started freaking out LOL


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> Lol thank god


 
Originally Posted by *Smoke2Live420* 
_whats your myspace?_
Why do you ask?? We dont chat, I dont really know you thats kinda random...how do you even know if I have a myspace??LOL calm down 
i dont know if you have one or not im just asking! damn 
is it so bad for someone to view a myspace? im 18 im not like these 40 year old dudes on here..its cooooooooooooljust odd to me that you ask that out of nowhere...and 18 is a lil too young for me..Are you skitzo? you think im out to get you dont you ? im not asking to date you..why do you assume so much? its just a fuckin myspace!! unless your hiddeous lmao
__________________

Quit private messaging me little boy....Im putting you out there so you will leave me alone I dont play with people who have teen at the end of their age...leave me alone....


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Originally Posted by *Smoke2Live420*
> _whats your myspace?_
> Why do you ask?? We dont chat, I dont really know you thats kinda random...how do you even know if I have a myspace??LOL calm down
> i dont know if you have one or not im just asking! damn
> ...


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL your great<3 i know where you live too <33


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL your great<3 i know where you live too <33


It doesnt have to do with that you little young person, Im not paranoid. Typically I receive private messages only from people I know and chat with or newbies that have questions which is cool but not some random that wants my myspace so just quit leave it be..


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 28, 2008)

lmao. rejection


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> It doesnt have to do with that you little young person, Im not paranoid. Typically I receive private messages only from people I know and chat with or newbies that have questions which is cool but not some random that wants my myspace so just quit leave it be..


shut up bitch SWALLOW


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> lmao. rejection


lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 28, 2008)

who uses myspace anyway. fuckin retarded if you ask me.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> who uses myspace anyway. fuckin retarded if you ask me.


seriously duuuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Originally Posted by *Smoke2Live420*
> _whats your myspace?_
> Why do you ask?? We dont chat, I dont really know you thats kinda random...how do you even know if I have a myspace??LOL calm down
> i dont know if you have one or not im just asking! damn
> ...


 
there is a knock at the door  (pink) " hi, come in "

(smoke) " i brought weed brownies "

(pink) " ill be right out "

there is silence, a man enters the room : " hi, im chris hanson with date line NBC. have a seat on the stool. what are you here for ? "


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> there is a knock at the door  (pink) " hi, come in "
> 
> (smoke) " i brought weed brownies "
> 
> ...


 omigod laugh my f*cking ass off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> omigod laugh my f*cking ass off!!!!!!!!!!!


YEAH dude totally man
you must of missed the part where she said im TOO YOUNG!

now thatss funny!


----------



## Titania (Feb 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Originally Posted by *Smoke2Live420*
> _whats your myspace?_
> Why do you ask?? We dont chat, I dont really know you thats kinda random...how do you even know if I have a myspace??LOL calm down
> i dont know if you have one or not im just asking! damn
> ...


 

Oh man, you showed him He blatantly wanted arranged sex


----------



## panhead (Feb 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> It doesnt have to do with that you little young person


hahaha


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> omigod laugh my f*cking ass off!!!!!!!!!!!


sorry, i am too.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> sorry, i am too.


I love that avatar I just keep staring at it and smoking...lol


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

Titania said:


> Oh man, you showed him He blatantly wanted arranged sex


thats good though right? im 18
it would only be bad if i was 48 and she was 18 LOL you guys cant change that around hahaha


----------



## email468 (Feb 28, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> thats good though right? im 18
> it would only be bad if i was 48 and she was 18 LOL you guys cant change that around hahaha


tell me that when you're 48.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

I actually have a male submissive that I play with and he has a huge Mommy fetish...he loves to call me Mommy too maybe thats what this is all about maybe he has a mommy fetish.....smoke do you want to be mommys good boy???


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> tell me that when you're 48.


LOL tell me this
Since when is it a bad thing to ask an ''older'' woman for a ''myspace''. lol seriously.. you guys make it seem like i should be asking for a 14 year olds myspace when really she clearly admits ''im too young'' ''im a young person'' ..Its in her words..re-read it? lmao


----------



## email468 (Feb 28, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> LOL tell me this
> Since when is it a bad thing to ask an ''older'' woman for a ''myspace''. lol seriously.. you guys make it seem like i should be asking for a 14 year olds myspace when really she clearly admits ''im too young'' ''im a young person'' ..Its in her words..re-read it? lmao


that's between you and pink. i'm not here to judge anyone.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I actually have a male submissive that I play with and he has a huge Mommy fetish...he loves to call me Mommy too maybe thats what this is all about maybe he has a mommy fetish.....smoke do you want to be mommys good boy???


im not in to saggy tits and old pussy LOL
So if thats you.. then fuckk no 
seeing as you said ''mommy''
I didnt even see what you look like so you cant say im into old ladies haha


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> that's between you and pink. i'm not here to judge anyone.


lol it shouldnt of even went this far.. she had to be immature and skitophrenic going crazy over this....it was just a simple No or Yes here is my myspace.. 
fuck if i knew she was an old mom.. u can bet i would of never messaged her


----------



## email468 (Feb 28, 2008)

what the hell where we talking about? oh yeah - auto fellatio


----------



## smoketheherb (Feb 28, 2008)

why the fuck are asking some gay asss shit like that fucking fagget


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 28, 2008)

smoketheherb said:


> why the fuck are asking some gay asss shit like that fucking fagget


you know you tried it before..dont lie ..your safe here ''guy'!


----------



## email468 (Feb 28, 2008)

smoketheherb said:


> why the fuck are asking some gay asss shit like that fucking fagget


you talking to me?


----------



## MsMILFweed (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not gay but my girlfriend is. 

And to the original poster, no I don't think that just because you can suck your own it makes you gay. Now if you fantasize about sucking other guys dicks, then yes, you could be gay or bi.


----------



## panhead (Feb 29, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> And to the original poster, no I don't think that just because you can suck your own it makes you gay. Now if you fantasize about sucking other guys dicks, then yes, you could be gay or bi.


Very true but if a guy can learn to live with the taste of his own dick in his mouth he is under serious homo suspicion.


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 29, 2008)

stop all this skitzo talk,,,it makes me feel like your out to get me,,coz im paranoid and high as a motherfucker right now lol peace


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 29, 2008)

nah im just playing,but i duno if ya gay or not if you suck ya own dick,,your just desperate,you must be bored of bashing ya bishop so you u upgrade to giving a bj,u,ll probably get a arse brater next lol


----------



## MsMILFweed (Feb 29, 2008)

I wish I could lick my own hoochie!


----------



## email468 (Feb 29, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> I wish I could lick my own hoochie!


I'm guessing there are quite a few of us that wish we could lick your hoochie also - or at least watch


----------



## dankforall (Feb 29, 2008)

I think its gay just asking!!


----------



## bigballin007 (Feb 29, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> I wish I could lick my own hoochie!


 
ummm me so horny.... Can I help ya with that? I don't mind em hairy, fat, or smelly! Even old pussies are the bomb, nothing better than pussy lips that sag to the knee's, Jking........ 

don't get your panties in a bind I'm just messin with ya.... I'm happily involved with a great woman who would kick my ass if she even knew I wrote that!


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah Man, That Is Some Gay Shit !!!


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 3, 2008)

Is it gay fcking to right it is haha 

if u suck cock or even think of it its gay simple as lmao

ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ToastedFox (Mar 3, 2008)

Just cause someone is sucking dick doesn't make them gay. Look at prison. lol!


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 3, 2008)

ToastedFox said:


> Just cause someone is sucking dick doesn't make them gay. Look at prison. lol!


huh lmao......... are u serious lol id stick my dick inbetween 2 chicken fillets quicker haha

Were i am turd pushing is a big no no in jails if it happenes its done on the shy haha 
yip if u have sex with another man in jail its still gay


----------



## panhead (Mar 3, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Were i am turd pushing is a big no no in jails if it happenes its done on the shy haha
> yip if u have sex with another man in jail its still gay


I dont know where you were locked down at but where i was there was guy's taking hormone injections to grow titties & other mfers were getting married.
Sissy's were getting the cho cho taken,other sissy's getting pimped,other sissy's being forced to wear make up & do their hair lke a woman.

Go to a max prison & shits a whole nother world.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 3, 2008)

panhead said:


> I dont know where you were locked down at but where i was there was guy's taking hormone injections to grow titties & other mfers were getting married.
> Sissy's were getting the cho cho taken,other sissy's getting pimped,other sissy's being forced to wear make up & do their hair lke a woman.
> 
> Go to a max prison & shits a whole nother world.


 
lmao fckin hell man , Its like a freek show brothel by the sounds of haha i dont fancy that 

none of that stuff goes on here even with lifers it just doesnt go like that, Shit stabbers get called roots over here in the jails and would need 2 be put under the protection wing 

they just play the playstation and smoke weed in ares lol


----------



## Farm Friend (Mar 3, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> damn, i thought you were a chicken faucker...Farm Friend...j/k.
> 
> i say its just trysexual, try it if you want. i cant so i wont.


You are funny BIGMIKE13. I am not a chicken faucker, but I did raise chickens once - I don't think that counts..LOL...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 3, 2008)

You can hit one home run, and that doesnt make you a homerun hitter.

But if you suck one dick, that makes you a cocksucker for life.


take it how ya take it... some take it in the mouth apparently

not for me but i wont shit on it til i try it, and i wont try it so i wont shit on it


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 9, 2008)

ya that would be fukin gay lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 11, 2008)

What if it was a dick shaped lollipop from Spencers...would you be gay for sucking on it...they had my favorite flavor


----------



## email468 (Mar 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> What if it was a dick shaped lollipop from Spencers...would you be gay for sucking on it...they had my favorite flavor


only if somebody saw you.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Mar 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> What if it was a dick shaped lollipop from Spencers...would you be gay for sucking on it...they had my favorite flavor


haha only if sum1 saw u.. fo sho


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 11, 2008)

This whole fuckin thread is hilarious. That link provided by Zeke on how to suck yourself off, and a few of the comments made by Fdd had me laughing out loud. Crazy shit man.................
























And yes...if I could, I would blow myself everyday...


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 11, 2008)

im gonna sayyyyyyyyyyy
I'm confuzzled... lol


----------



## J - Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

My cousin broke his neck trying to suck his own dick.



You should have heard his mother when she found him in his room.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 12, 2008)

what if you made some type of hose, then sucked on the hose while it was attached to your dick? then would you be gay?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what if you made some type of hose, then sucked on the hose while it was attached to your dick? then would you be gay?


 no because no dick touches your mouth, it is totally fine. a shop vac of some sort with velvet or fur rigged up in it would do too.


----------



## panhead (Mar 12, 2008)

A fur lined shop vac...lmao


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 12, 2008)

J - Dog said:


> My cousin broke his neck trying to suck his own dick.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have heard his mother when she found him in his room.


WTF?!!? your kidding??

That is halarious


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 12, 2008)

panhead said:


> A fur lined shop vac...lmao


x2...


----------



## J - Dog (Mar 12, 2008)

Openingkool said:


> WTF?!!? your kidding??
> 
> That is halarious


Yes, I'm kidding..

Thats off of the movie "Clerks"


----------



## email468 (Mar 12, 2008)

J - Dog said:


> Yes, I'm kidding..
> 
> Thats off of the movie "Clerks"


I was gonna mention Clerks but it was an urban legend before that even. Still was hilarious though!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

panhead said:


> A fur lined shop vac...lmao


 lol she never talks down to me.



Erniedytn said:


> x2...


 man i need to get that smiley haha. i guess in jail they call them fur lined things fifi's or something.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 12, 2008)

If you want the smiley just save it to your pc and upload it to photobucket. Then use the IMG tag to post it here.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> If you want the smiley just save it to your pc and upload it to photobucket. Then use the IMG tag to post it here.


 i know i have been to lazy lol. here we go


----------



## _secret (Mar 13, 2008)

so i've come to this conclusion...

Giving myself head is pretty difficult .. and here's why

1. there's a dick in my mouth
2. its my own dick

thats the exact oposite of arousal


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 13, 2008)

_secret said:


> so i've come to this conclusion...
> 
> Giving myself head is pretty difficult .. and here's why
> 
> ...


 
LMAO

This whole thread is just too much, talking about sucking dick with a hose and then it's not gay because you're not actually touching your own dick...so could you just use a rubber and since you're not actually touching your dick with your mouth, is it not gay?

What's with all this anyways? What's wrong with a good old fashioned blow job?


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 13, 2008)

iDookie said:


> So if a guy could suck his own dick,
> would he be gay?


It just might be GAY to ask the question... =O


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 13, 2008)

listen idk if its gay or not to suck your own dick but. if your gay and you suck your own dick then obveously your gay. but if your strait and you suck your own dick then .......damn idk lol i guess if u wanna be technical sucking your own dick is masterbation. anything you do to yourself is masterbation. but......damn! u gotta be pretty horny to suck your own dick. i mean me personally i LOVE pussy. pussy is my shit. all i want in life is pussy weed and alcohol. so all of you dudes who are sack chasers, u dont know what your missin!!!. i got a question related to this thread. ARE YOU GAY IF YOU LET A GIRL LICK YOUR ASSHOLE? me and a couple of my friends had this convorsation. and 4 out of 5 said they would so idk. you decide


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 13, 2008)

bigballin007 said:


> ummm me so horny.... Can I help ya with that? I don't mind em hairy, fat, or smelly! Even old pussies are the bomb, nothing better than pussy lips that sag to the knee's, Jking........
> 
> don't get your panties in a bind I'm just messin with ya.... I'm happily involved with a great woman who would kick my ass if she even knew I wrote that!


lmao i cant breathe!


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 16, 2008)

I think we're going to cover all the possibilities here. I don't think a dude's gay for getting a rim job. I am personally kinda grossed out by the idea, but wouldn't mind if my dude's tongue 'accidentally' stumbled upon it so to speak. Oh, and as for the autofellatio, I agree that it is a good indeication that it's time for some pussy (that is if you're a heterosexual)-or some dick besides your own (if you're gay). I'd have to guess that a lot of guys have tried it at least once. nothing to be ashamed of-I'd like to watch!


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 16, 2008)

I've tried unsuccessfully......


----------



## ace1059 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok your not "gay" if u try it but if u do then its gay but your not gay!...unles you really are lol


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 17, 2008)

lol. it's gay, but you're not gay. I fucking love that.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 17, 2008)

So is that Pennywise givin ole' boy a reacharound in your avatar there porchmonkey?


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 18, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> lol. it's gay, but you're not gay. I fucking love that.


lmao. basicly your right, the IDEA of sucking your own dick IS gay. eventhough YOUR not. unless your are gay. then .......your gay. lol i think i got it.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 18, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> So is that Pennywise givin ole' boy a reacharound in your avatar there porchmonkey?


no. it's a story about a gay punk dude that fantasizes about the clown he sees in the other building everyday or something...he fantasizes about being raped by the clown, from what I remember.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Mar 18, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> no. it's a story about a gay punk dude that fantasizes about the clown he sees in the other building everyday or something...he fantasizes about being raped by the clown, from what I remember.


lmaoooo!!!!


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 18, 2008)

If you're into that kind of thing...its actually a pretty common sexual fantasy...lots of people have rape fantasies-mostly women. It's the anonymity of it that makes it hot...that it could be anybody behind the mask...kinda scoobydoo-ish, but you get the idea.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 18, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> If you're into that kind of thing...its actually a pretty common sexual fantasy...lots of people have rape fantasies-mostly women. It's the anonymity of it that makes it hot...that it could be anybody behind the mask...kinda scoobydoo-ish, but you get the idea.



So how many grams does your ear weigh?


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 18, 2008)

this thread reminds of a joke my buddy told me a while back. he was my roomate at the time and was out all night partying. he told me in the morning as we were eating breakfast. 

hes like "dude, i got soooo close to get my dick sucked last night, i was like what the hell happened, he says my ribs got in the way. but i was soooo close."


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 18, 2008)

You know that was you, man. don't even try.


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 18, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> If you're into that kind of thing...its actually a pretty common sexual fantasy...lots of people have rape fantasies-mostly women. It's the anonymity of it that makes it hot...that it could be anybody behind the mask...kinda scoobydoo-ish, but you get the idea.


hmmmm givin me foreplay ideas *writes down notes* lol


----------

